# My wife's MAC Computer has no 'Word' or 'Excel' Program---what/how to get?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 15, 2012)

What should I get for my wife's new MAC computer?
It appears to NOT be able to easily make/store documents, etc-----so I guess I need to get something (?)

Until recently, we only had a PC (Dell) Desktop in the house.

Should I get 'Apple' product(s)----or do I get Microsoft Word/Excel, etc?

Where do I go to buy it-----I am assuming I have to pay for a download, or CD, etc -------I'm not very good at this................

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## wackymother (Aug 15, 2012)

Does she really need Word and Excel specifically? If yes,

http://www.amazon.com/Office-2011-H...qid=1345042271&sr=1-1&keywords=office+for+mac

If no, there are probably lower-cost Word-type programs and spreadsheet programs available for Mac. The Mac cult members will be along shortly to assist!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 15, 2012)

There are Microsoft Office applications for Mac- for a price. And Apple has their own.  But here's the deal- OpenOffice for Mac. Just download it, it will do what Word or Excel or anything the MS applications will do. You can specify which format you want it to save your stuff in and it will work with all your existing files. http://www.openoffice.org/porting/mac/ Just click on 'download OpenOffice'

Jim


----------



## natasha5687 (Aug 15, 2012)

You can get open office for the MAC and for free.  It will open, create, and save all MS Office documents.  The files created are also compatible with MS office.  We use this at home instead of spending hundreds on office!  www.openoffice.org/porting/mac


----------



## natasha5687 (Aug 15, 2012)

Too funny Passepartout and I posted at exactly the same time.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 15, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> Too funny Passepartout and I posted at exactly the same time.


No, you posted .0761 seconds after he did.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 15, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> What should I get for my wife's new MAC computer?
> It appears to NOT be able to easily make/store documents, etc-----so I guess I need to get something (?)
> 
> Until recently, we only had a PC (Dell) Desktop in the house.
> ...



New Mac's come with Text Edit - a basic text program - it's nothing fancy, but for simple text documents it works fine.

If you haven't had an Apple before, I strongly recommend that you buy the $99 One-to-One Card - it will give her unlimited free classes and in-store personal help with her computer for a year. - http://www.apple.com/retail/learn/one-to-one/


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know if I will bother to get Word/Excel on my next home computer.

Personally I use Google Docs and have Open Office also.

Our school district has the elementary kids learning to use Google Docs for word processing. My youngest used it both in 3rd/4th grade when doing his research papers. 

Now the one in high school, did a computer class last year and if I remember correctly they worked in both Word/Excel and Google Docs. Might have been the last class to use Mr. Softy's programs.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 15, 2012)

DS prefers Apple's group of apps - Pages (Word), Numbers (Excel), and Keynote (Powerpoint).  I haven't used them much, but they are elegant, and they do read/write from/to the MS versions.  If you are near an Apple store, get a demo of them.  

I use MS Office.  If you or someone in your family has an academic affiliation, you can get a student discount.  I'll post where later, but have to go now.

If you have a school affiliation, try:

journeyed.com

also contact the Computer Services department of the school/college and ask if they have a site license that permits student/staff discounts.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 15, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




natasha5687 said:


> You can get open office for the MAC and for free.


That's what we use, ever since we mothballed our old Windows computer & switched to Mac Mini. 

I tried the Mac version of MS-Word, also AbiWord.  Did not care for either of those. 

Downloaded & installed Open Office & have been using that satisfactorily ever since. 

Meanwhile, click here for Ed McMahon's dither over computers & software. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## IngridN (Aug 15, 2012)

I switched from PC to Mac a year ago. I purchased the Mac software (Numbers, wp software) thinking that would be fine for home use. I use mostly Excel and found that Mac's Numbers has very limited formatting and some I consider essential (grouping for example) is not supported by Numbers. I bit the bullet and paid $100 for the student/home office version of Microsoft Office for the Mac and am very happy with it. 

Ingrid


----------



## ronparise (Aug 15, 2012)

I had the same problem after installing a new harddrive

My mac is a pre-intel chip model. I found something called Libre Office that works great

http://www.libreoffice.org/

Heres a screen shot of the opening page


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 17, 2012)

I 2nd Google Docs. Cloud computing is where it's at. You get your same documents on any computer, anywhere. I'm using Word less and and less, and just converting older files to Google.



Twinkstarr said:


> I don't know if I will bother to get Word/Excel on my next home computer.
> 
> Personally I use Google Docs and have Open Office also.
> 
> ...


----------



## pjrose (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't trust Google or the Cloud.  I want my files on my very own 'puter and drives.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 17, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I don't trust Google or the Cloud.  I want my files on my very own 'puter and drives.



I agree. I was just looking at upgrading my server software at the office and one of the communications guys was really pushing the cloud. I have two main concerns - neither of which I received satisfactory answers to: (1) is with the cloud host going down and losing my documents; and (2) security of the cloud.

Not using the cloud at the office so I won't use it at home, either.

I am an old dinosaur. I expect to be extinct any day now.

elaine


----------



## pjrose (Aug 17, 2012)

Steve Wozniak, the more geeky-technical half of Apple, recently said he isn't a Cloud Fan. 

I think it's a security nightmare.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 18, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Meanwhile, click here for Ed McMahon's dither over computers & software.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​[/FONT][/SIZE]



Alan,

Thanks for the good laugh.


Richard


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 19, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> You can get open office for the MAC and for free.  It will open, create, and save all MS Office documents.  The files created are also compatible with MS office.  We use this at home instead of spending hundreds on office!  www.openoffice.org/porting/mac



So I downloaded this, only played around for a minute or so.
(this is DW computer now----I have a Dell PC I still intend to use.)


When I open attachments from e-mails----I was hoping this program would kick in.

Not so----they continue to go to some cyberspace---then I can see them in some spot that looks like a fanned deck of cards.


Needless to say, I am struggling with the MAC
(but the Dell is on the fritz..............)

Pat


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> When I open attachments from e-mails----I was hoping this program would kick in.
> Pat



Are you sure the attachments were created in Word? What suffix (.doc, .pdf, .jpg, etc) do they have? Are they movies/video? Maybe they need Flash- which Mac's don't do, and nothing that I know of is gonna open them.

Jim


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 19, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Are you sure the attachments were created in Word? What suffix (.doc, .pdf, .jpg, etc) do they have? Are they movies/video? Maybe they need Flash- which Mac's don't do, and nothing that I know of is gonna open them.
> 
> Jim



Jim,

Isn't it time you researched your facts before posting them? Adobe had Flash (back when Macromedia developed it) on Mac. Almost all developers at that time using this technology did so on Mac, as well. Of course Macs can use Flash, even now. But it's on its last legs, as we all know.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_flash#Desktop_operating_systems


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Jim,
> 
> Isn't it time you researched your facts before posting them? Adobe had Flash (back when Macromedia developed it) on Mac. Almost all developers at that time using this technology did so on Mac, as well. Of course Macs can use Flash, even now. But it's on its last legs, as we all know.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_flash#Desktop_operating_systems



Do you have a constructive idea how the OP can open email attachments on his Mac? Post them. It's easy to stand back and throw stones.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 20, 2012)

The fanned deck of cards is an optional way of viewing files, called Stacks.  Just move the mouse through the Stack until you get to the document you want to open, and click on it.  

If you don't like Stacks, you can change that view by going to System Preferences in the apple menu.  My Mac isn't new enough to use Stacks, and I can't remember where you set that.....play around in System Preferences, try View, Dock, General, till you find it, and change to Icons.  

The issue here is what application the Mac will use to open the file(s).   My guess is that if you double-click them, they'll automatically open in Preview (where you can look at them), rather than in the Office app you want them to open in.

Try to find the folder where the downloaded files live, and tell the Mac what app to use to open them.  

To do that, double-click the hard drive icon that is likely on the top right of the screen.  Look for folders labeled Saved Attachments, Downloads, or Documents.  Double-click each of those in turn, to try to find your files.  

Alternatively, if you know a file name (or part of one) click the little magnifying glass on the top right corner of the Mac, and type in the filename (or part).  The name should show up in a list.  Hover the mouse over it and soon you'll see a description of its "path" - the folder(s) it lives in.  Once you know that, you can go to those particular folders and double-click each one till you find the file(s).

When you have found the files you want to open, there are (at least) three ways of opening them in a particular application.

1. From the Finder (icons on the screen) - For this, you need the Office app to be visible, either somewhere on the desktop or in the Dock.  Single-click on the document's icon and hold in the mouse, and drag it on top of the icon for the Office application.  If the document is compatible with the Office application, it'll open right up.

2. From the Finder - Alternatively, you can single click the document's icon, then choose Get Info from the File menu.  Toward the middle of the Get Info dialog box (window) you'll see an option to Open With.....go through the choices and choose the Office application.  then close the Get Info box (red circle at top left).  Then double-clicking the file should open it in the office app.

3. From inside the App - Double-click the Office App.  You should get a blank screen.  Go to its file menu and choose Open, then navigate through the display of folders (e.g. hard drive, documents, file name; or hard drive, saved attachments, file name) until you see the one you want. single click it and choose Open. 

PS - Flash does work on Macs.  It's the little Apple stuff it doesn't work on, like the iPad.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 20, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Do you have a constructive idea how the OP can open email attachments on his Mac? Post them. It's easy to stand back and throw stones.



I don't support OpenOffice. Want reliability? Get Apple's Pages software or Microsoft Office.

As for stones...I think it's important to know that what you post as fact is, you know, factual. Had you posted that you thought Flash didn't work on Mac, I would have written a very different post (or none at all). I try not to spread erroneous information and I try to correct others when I know they did so, whether inadvertently (which I'm sure is the case here) or not.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 20, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> I don't support OpenOffice. Want reliability? Get Apple's Pages software or Microsoft Office.. . . .



Other than reliability, why not?  I don't use OpenOffice because I have site-license access to he MS stuff, but I do use NeoOffice sometimes, primarily to open odd file formats or ancient Mac WordPerfect docs.  (if I could still use Mac WordPerfect, other than via the odd SheepShaver fix, I'd be jumping for joy, but that's a different story.)


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 20, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> I don't support OpenOffice. Want reliability? Get Apple's Pages software or Microsoft Office.



Open Office is unreliable? Since when?

I've been using it since beta testing and it has never once crashed. I can't say the same for Word or Excel. What, did the Microsoft Institute of BSOD write the "Open Office is Unreliable" white paper?


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 20, 2012)

How many of you who don't "trust" cloud computing ever check your bank account online? Or have booked a vacation online through rci.com? Same secure server technology. And if you're afraid of a server crash losing your files, that's not going to happen. Everything is backed up every day, unlike your personal computer, where user error, a spilled cup of coffee, or a 3 year old could wipe out everything in an instant.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Had you posted that you thought Flash didn't work on Mac, I would have written a very different post (or none at all). I try not to spread erroneous information and I try to correct others when I know they did so, whether inadvertently (which I'm sure is the case here) or not.



Thanks for clarifying. I am developing a taste for crow. Because Flash doesn't work on my iPad, I assumed that was across the line. I was wrong. Hope the OP was/is able to find a solution among the several offered to solve his dilemma. 

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Aug 20, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> How many of you who don't "trust" cloud computing ever check your bank account online? Or have booked a vacation online through rci.com? Same secure server technology. And if you're afraid of a server crash losing your files, that's not going to happen. Everything is backed up every day, unlike your personal computer, where user error, a spilled cup of coffee, or a 3 year old could wipe out everything in an instant.



All true.  Nonetheless I worry about my bank account and efiling taxes and other online info/transactions.  I'm still happier with my own personal stuff under my control.  And of course any time I'm online or my computer and internet connection are both on someone could break in and get that info.....

I think part of the issue is not understanding what the secure server technology is, how it works.


----------



## Elan (Aug 20, 2012)

I've also never had an issue with OpenOffice and I've used it extensively both at work (Linux) and at home (Windows) for years.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 20, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Open Office is unreliable? Since when?
> 
> I've been using it since beta testing and it has never once crashed. I can't say the same for Word or Excel. What, did the Microsoft Institute of BSOD write the "Open Office is Unreliable" white paper?



Ok, I guess I used the wrong word to describe my opinion. I should have said that I recommend commercially supported applications for office productivity work for many reasons. This is not to say that the open source community produces unreliable products, but I've found (so far) that it's best suited for servers (I use CentOS extensively on our servers, for instance).


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 21, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> Everything is backed up every day, unlike your personal computer, where user error, a spilled cup of coffee, or a 3 year old could wipe out everything in an instant.



You assume. My personal computer is backed up. I am not concerned AT ALL about data loss. 

1) I do not trust companies to honor their agreements. They will change the terms of service at a whim, potentially wrecking someone's data storage plan.

2) My backups are located a) In a safe in my house; b) in a safe in my mother in law's house; and c) in a safe-deposit box in a nearby bank. Las Vegas would have to be NUKED before I'd lose any data. And if that happened, I wouldn't really care about my backups, now would I?

3) My "I own my physical backups" plan costs less than monthly cloud storage. Furthermore, I know exactly where the backups are. I can go see them. I can test their integrity. And I don't need to worry about hackers accessing my data. (Although if they really want to see our vacation pictures, or listen to our music archive, I wouldn't care.)


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 21, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> You assume. My personal computer is backed up. I am not concerned AT ALL about data loss.
> 
> 1) I do not trust companies to honor their agreements. They will change the terms of service at a whim, potentially wrecking someone's data storage plan.
> 
> ...



How frequently do you backup? 

I prefer the combination of both local and online backups. Local for ownership and direct control and online for disaster recovery and (these days) more current updates. Over the years I've learned that very few people have the ability to maintain and utilize a local backup system consistently on a regular basis. Something always goes wrong. The online backup, while not perfect, offers a second process independent of the local backup which provides some redundancy in case of error (be it hardware or user error) of the local backup.


----------



## squierjosh (Aug 21, 2012)

Good for you, but you know 90-plus percent of people don't do a damn thing to back up their files.



ScoopLV said:


> You assume. My personal computer is backed up. I am not concerned AT ALL about data loss.
> 
> 1) I do not trust companies to honor their agreements. They will change the terms of service at a whim, potentially wrecking someone's data storage plan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blues (Aug 21, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> Good for you, but you know 90-plus percent of people don't do a damn thing to back up their files.



Yes, and nearly the same percentage don't save enough for retirement either.  That doesn't make it the right thing to do.

I agree 100% with what Scoop says.  I prefer to own my software and data, not rent them.  Same with where I live.  And I'm no techophobe or neophyte.  I've been on the 'net since it was ARPAnet (not DARPAnet, which came later).  Anybody else here remember "bang" addressing for email, where you had to explicitly route it along the backbone?

It's not fear or lack of knowledge.  It's common sense and observation about how most corporate interests are interested mostly in monetizing *your* assets for themselves.

-Bob


----------



## IngridN (Aug 21, 2012)

squierjosh said:


> Good for you, but you know 90-plus percent of people don't do a damn thing to back up their files.



And I bet not one of those 90-plus percent would check their connections to make sure their auto backup was working properly...

I'm with the keep it local camp. My system runs incremental backups hourly and I backup to a bitty external hard drive quarterly and that goes into my safe deposit box. I have maintained 2 backups in all of my 30 years of PC usage. It just makes sense, although I've never had to make use of any of the backups. I have control and don't have to pay for a service I don't need. 

Ingrid


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 21, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> How frequently do you backup?



Whenever I accumulate enough new stuff to warrant a backup.



squierjosh said:


> Good for you, but you know 90-plus percent of people don't do a damn thing to back up their files.



Scan through my old posts. You'll find I've been harping on "make backups" for years.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 21, 2012)

*Automatic Mac Backup*

Macs sold now and within the last few years create an automatic nearly continuous backup using Time Machine which comes with the Mac.  The backup is wireless, and goes to the wireless hard drive you specify, or an Apple Time Capsule, which is an Airport (wireless router) with a built in hard drive.  It lets you go back in time to find a file you might have modified or deleted last Tuesday or months ago. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1427

http://www.apple.com/timecapsule/


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 21, 2012)

pjrose said:


> The fanned deck of cards is an optional way of viewing files, called Stacks.  Just move the mouse through the Stack until you get to the document you want to open, and click on it.
> 
> If you don't like Stacks, you can change that view by going to System Preferences in the apple menu.  My Mac isn't new enough to use Stacks, and I can't remember where you set that.....play around in System Preferences, try View, Dock, General, till you find it, and change to Icons.
> 
> ...



pjrose,    (oh, I have pjr initials, also)

I haven't had a chance yet to 'play with' your suggestions----but I did want to THANK YOU (in advance).

I am only so-so (at best) with computers---and that's with a PC.

The new MAC is like an 'alien' to me so far---hence the questions.

I'll play around, and try things; and repost later.

But for now, I just wanted to have good manners----and say thanks!

Pat


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 21, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> How frequently do you backup?
> 
> ...Over the years I've learned that very few people have the ability to maintain and utilize a local backup system consistently on a regular basis. ....


Yup, I don't have the patience to keep my backups as current as they should be (not to mention I would rather spend my time doing something else).  When I used to rely on my own backups, my "house fire" copy in the safety deposit box was usually about nine months old. A lot can transpire in nine months.  Finally, of all the disasters that could occur, in my own case, I rate the most likely (by far) is a lightning strike wiping out my computer and any hard drive connected to it at the time. That would have me relying on whatever was in the safety deposit box.

While I know it is not perfect, I am willing to pay the money and have an online service backing up my computer seamlessly.  I'll take my chances with that.


----------



## Elan (Aug 21, 2012)

Windows has a built in backup utility.  I have my system scheduled to backup once a week.  I never even think about it, except to occasionally check to see that the backup drive is still on & connected.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan;1347403
The new MAC is like an 'alien' to me so far---hence the questions.
I'll play around said:
			
		

> Pat, if you have an Apple Store there, I think you could REALLY benefit from their $99 unlimited one-on-one sessions at the Genius Bar. If we had one here that would be the thing I'd do if I was changing over. Alas, no Apple Store.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 22, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> pjrose,    (oh, I have pjr initials, also)
> 
> I haven't had a chance yet to 'play with' your suggestions----but I did want to THANK YOU (in advance).
> 
> ...



Pat, You're welcome, post back with questions any time.  There are a few Maccers here who will help. 

PS: it's "Mac", not "MAC".  




Passepartout said:


> Pat, if you have an Apple Store there, I think you could REALLY benefit from their $99 unlimited one-on-one sessions at the Genius Bar. If we had one here that would be the thing I'd do if I was changing over. Alas, no Apple Store.
> 
> All the best.



As usual, good advice from Jim. Definitely do that if you can.


----------



## IngridN (Aug 22, 2012)

There's a great book out, 'Switching to the Mac' (the Missing Manual series) by David Pogue. I bought it, however, haven't opened it yet! His Mac books are reported to be among the best. The one for the Lion OS was just recently released.

Ingrid


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 22, 2012)

IngridN said:


> There's a great book out, 'Switching to the Mac' (the Missing Manual series) by David Pogue. I bought it, however, haven't opened it yet! His Mac books are reported to be among the best. The one for the Lion OS was just recently released.
> 
> Ingrid



Good idea. I like to recommend the Visual series to new Mac users. Note that the title and description still refer to the OS X 10.7 (Lion) but the image is for OS X 10.8 (Mountain Lion), which recently was released. I'm not sure which book you actually get. This series is great because each page is a full color image of the Mac and describes the functionality simply. You can preview a few pages at Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/Mac-OS-X-Lion-Simplified/dp/1118022408/

This is another in the series for Mountain Lion:
http://www.amazon.com/Teach-Yourself-VISUALLY-Mountain-Lion/dp/1118401409/

A few years ago I gave away books in this series to all new Mac users who used our services. Our clients definitely liked them as they didn't get too technical, had pretty pictures on ever page (!), and was easily understood by all. I'm ordering this one today for myself to review.


----------

